# StealthYellow’s Motorcycle Tramping Thread



## StealthYellow (Jun 30, 2015)

***things will be added to thread as I go along***​
First, I’ll describe myself because I think a person’s background has bearing on the advice they dispense:
I’m 35, white, female. Grew up lower middle class in suburbs of CT. Been riding since I was 19 y/o.​
Now I’ll describe my ride and setup:
2015 Yamaha XT250. I have Nelson-Rigg waterproof saddlebags on Happy Trail racks, one Seahorse case bolted to my tail rack for a topcase, one duffel bag for my clothes, one small backpack for items I don’t go anywhere without.​
Equipment carried:
Marmot Limelight 2P tent, Hennessy Hyperlyte hammock, Big Agnes 15 deg Lost Ranger sleeping bag, 8x10’ tarp, Bug spray, sunblock
2 pair jeans, 1 gym shorts, 3 shirts, 5 undies, 3 bra, 4 pair socks, 1 sweater, flip-flops, gym sneakers, floppy hat
Headlamp, flashlight, Camping knife, cooking kit
Motorcycle jacket w/ waterproof liner, riding gloves, rain pants, leg armor
Toolkit for bike
Hygiene kit (toothbrush, razors, soap, etc)
Laptop, DSLR camera, iPod, art supplies​


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome!!!!! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2015)

im diggin it so far, cant wait to see the rest!


----------



## StealthYellow (Jun 30, 2015)

*LET'S TALK BIKES,* advantages and disadvantages. Its worth considering these things if you’re thinking about going Out There on a bike.

Before you run out and get a bike, decide what kind of traveller you are and get the bike that matches you. I chose a light dual sport because I knew I was going to be stealth camping in the woods away from town as much as possible to save money. It had to be light because I’m solo—I would have to be able to pick up the bike when it tips over, even when its fully loaded with all my gear. A dual sport can take me not only on paved roads but also on trails and footpaths other bikes can’t. I’ve found a lot of good stealth camping sites by following the little paths that always seem to be at the back of cemeteries.

The trade-off for having a light bike with a small engine like mine is that highways are more or less ruled out now. It can go along on highways at about 65mph, tops, but that’s way too slow to be safe. Plus, being light, it gets pushed around by the wake of passing cars and tractor trailers. Not fun. And the little engine doesn’t like that sort of exertion for long periods of time. Can’t blame her—she’s a trail bike, not a rice rocket.

I don’t find highways being off limits to be much of a disadvantage, though, because I thought ahead about the kind of trip I wanted to take. I’ve done the whole 500-miles-per-day-on-the-slab kind of touring. Hated it. These days I’m all about the back roads.

If you want highways, there are bigger dual sports out there… I’d just caution that before you do, if you’re going solo, make sure you’re strong enough to put it upright again when it falls.

That’s enough for now. Happy travels, everyone!


----------



## FLoP (Jun 30, 2015)

pics of anything?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah, i'd be interested in seeing pics of you and your ride!


----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2015)

You have definitely done some research as to your traveling equipment, etc. Very cool. Where are you planning on heading out too?


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 30, 2015)

StealthYellow said:


> ***things will be added to thread as I go along***​
> First, I’ll describe myself because I think a person’s background has bearing on the advice they dispense:
> I’m 35, white, female. Grew up lower middle class in suburbs of CT. Been riding since I was 19 y/o.​
> Now I’ll describe my ride and setup:
> ...


need more socks,imo. also no sleeping bag??


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 30, 2015)

OMG...you almost make me wish I wasn't selling my bike.

I have a 2009 Yamaha TMaxx. Too much balls for me.

When I got my bike, I wanted something bad ass.

Don't know what I was thinking, ha ha.

But I'm getting too old to race Harleys and show off. 

Have fun, be safe and enjoy the road.

Peace!


----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2015)

@angerisagift - maybe her next installment.


----------



## StealthYellow (Jul 1, 2015)

Tude said:


> You have definitely done some research as to your traveling equipment, etc. Very cool. Where are you planning on heading out too?



Not sure. Colorado, maybe? I think I want to live somewhere with dry summers. Humidity kills me. : P


----------



## StealthYellow (Jul 1, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> need more socks,imo. also no sleeping bag??



Dang, forgot to put my sleeping bag in the equipment list.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 2, 2015)

picsssss....


----------



## StealthYellow (Jul 3, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> picsssss....


Alright, alright... keep yer pants on. : )


----------



## StealthYellow (Jul 3, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> OMG...you almost make me wish I wasn't selling my bike.
> 
> I have a 2009 Yamaha TMaxx. Too much balls for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I know what you mean by wanting a badass bike. I had to set my ego aside to be seen riding around on a piddly lil 250.


----------



## StealthYellow (Jul 3, 2015)

*CAPE COD*

My first week out I headed east from CT to visit Cape Cod. For no other reason than that I've never been there before and I wanted to check it out before I head west maybe forever.

The thing I want to warn rubbertramps of is that it is very difficult to find a stealthy place to spend the night. Because of dense population, everywhere is taken. Everywhere. Every parking lot under lights. Not many stands of trees large and secluded enough to hide bikes in.

The week or so I was out there, a few times I was caught at dusk without a good spot scoped out. I ended up sleeping in a baseball dugout (only to be discovered at 4 in the morning by the garbage man), a police station lobby, a cemetery that seemed alright at first and then someone showed up to visit their dead relative, saw me, and I had to bail out in case they called the cops.

Anyway, heads up on that region.


----------

